# Any opinions on Foundry Cycles?



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

Friend if mine is considering a Foundry bike. I've never heard of them. They sport disc tabs. Anyone have any experience? In particular their road bikes but will take any intel. Thanks!

Foundry Cycles | Purpose Built High-Performance Carbon Bicycles

The Foundry Riveter - Road Race - Disc Brake | Foundry Cycles


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

These are the same frames people buy direct from China for $550. Quality Bicycle Parts just bought a bunch of them with "Foundry" paint and decals and put a big price tag on them.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

Made in China with disc brake tabs? Huh. 

So they are junk? Quality Bicycle Parts is what, a wholesaler?


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

QBP:

Quality Bicycle Products is the largest distributor of bicycle parts and accessories in the bicycle industry, with revenues of $150 million in 2008. In addition to wholesaling bicycles and components from other manufacturers, QBP owns and manufactures several brands of its own. 

Quality Bicycle Products - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also parent company of Surly, Salsa, Foundry, Whiskey Parts among others.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

No, they aren't junk. They just aren't any different than the bikes listed under sticky "China carbon direct" thread that is always up on the Bike forum. I don't think new decals and a US warranty make the price of a "Foundry" sensible.

To be clear, I went to QBP's annual thingy in MN in 2011 and the Foundry bikes were clearly the same models you can buy direct from either Hong Fu or Deng Fu. Whether that is exactly the same situation today or in the future is a different story, but I don't see why it would have changed. 

Before you buy, take a look at similar frames on Ebay and decide for yourself. You might also look at the offerings from other name brand companies. Maybe Foundry is a decent value for you, but I remember thinking that their wholesale price was so much more than the consumer direct price from China that I was just stunned.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Foundry bikes are pretty good, but I think they're overpriced compared to what is available elsewhere. I don't find them to be stand-outs of any kind, just good bikes. I've looked at them several times but always go a different direction.

If you like black painted carbon, foundry may be for you.


----------

